# NJ BMWCCA Round 4 Sunday 8/8/04



## dngo (Oct 16, 2002)

I wish I could say it was all driver... 

- Conforti intake
- Conforti software
- X-brace
- JTD front strut brace
- LTW flywheel
- M5 clutch
- S50 intake manifold (this is one of the newest mods, put on about two weeks ago)
- GC coilover kit with Koni SAs, 450F/600R 6" springs, GC bumpstops (these were put on at the same time as the manifold) - I still have to cut the stock spring perches in front to lower the car.
- Eibach sway bars
- TCKline camber plates
- 3.46 gears, Quaife LSD
- GC rear trailing arm bushing reinforcements
- E46 RSMs, Z3 reinforcement plates
- AA Gen III exhaust
- Ron Stygar shifter kit
- Kosei 17x8.5 wheels, 40mm offset
- Kumho Ecsta V700 tires, 245/40-17 all around
- Dyna-batt LTW battery
- Schroth 4-point clip-in harnesses

Alignment:
-3.3 deg., 0 toe front, somewhere around 6.5 deg. caster (I can't remember exactly)
-2.0 deg., 0.2 toe-in rear

The car weighs in at about 3140lbs without driver, which is a bit on the havy side. If I got a set of race seats, I think I can drop somewhere around 100lbs.

The Ecstas work decently enough in our events up here, but felt terrible at NEDiv. NExt year, I'm going to try to budget for Hoosiers. If that doesn't fly, I'm probably going to go with 255/40-17 Victoracers. I'm also trying to see if I can get a set of 17x9 IFG wheels.

The car can still do much more than I'm getting out of it, especially on faster courses.

Dave


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

:yikes: Wow, that's quite the setup!! Sounds like a fun car to drive. Any plans for forced induction?

I have to warn you about the Hoosiers though... Once you try them, well, you'll never look at the Ecstas or the Victoracers the same again. The Hoosiers have all kind of crazy grip and then some... you'll love 'em!! :thumbup: 

How often do you race SCCA? How have you been doing regionally and at the Nedivs? Have you ran any National Tours or ProSolos? Looks like you're doing pretty well in the local club, nice driving. :thumbup:


You guys look like a fun bunch to hang out with, I hope to get the chance to come out there some weekend. I've mapquested it and it's about an 8 hour drive... I hate long drives, I prefer the ones that are over in about 50 seconds.


----------



## dngo (Oct 16, 2002)

Andy said:


> :yikes: Wow, that's quite the setup!! Sounds like a fun car to drive. Any plans for forced induction?
> 
> I have to warn you about the Hoosiers though... Once you try them, well, you'll never look at the Ecstas or the Victoracers the same again. The Hoosiers have all kind of crazy grip and then some... you'll love 'em!! :thumbup:
> 
> How often do you race SCCA? How have you been doing regionally and at the Nedivs? Have you ran any National Tours or ProSolos? Looks like you're doing pretty well in the local club, nice driving. :thumbup:


Yeah, I'm worried about the addictive nature of the Hoosiers. 

No forced induction, I'd like the option to run BSP someday if I ever reduce my gearing to 3.38.

I don't run with SCCA all that much, for no particular reason. I like running with them, but around here they usually hold their events on Saturdays and it seems like I always have something else going on. I went to my first NEDiv a few weeks ago and got spanked! I wasn't prepared mentally for only having three runs, tires gripped poorly, and I just didn't drive well. I'll be back next year.  Hopefully I'll be able to do the NT event down in D.C. as well.

Hope to see you out here sometime soon!

Dave


----------

